# The Perfect Pint



## jeeplj

Just sitting around today smoking some pork in the ole smoker and decided to have a Guinness. If your a fan of Guinness, the photo speaks for it's self. If your not, I'll say this, it's a Guinness thing.

http://s725.photobucket.com/albums/w...m412/Guinness/
I saw the beer area and want to share some photos of my home pub.


----------



## meat hunter

Guinness is by far, my favorite ale. 
Are you a homebrewer by chance? All grainer here.


----------



## jeeplj

Nope, I have never brewed. But I have always wanted to. I have bought serveral books on home brewing, but never purchased the equipment. However, I have decided to reward myself with real home brewing gear when I finish my home remodeling project.


----------



## jeeplj

It was so perfect I had to add it to my signature.


----------



## benxrow2002

BUY THE KIT!

I brew too and it's just as satisfying as smoking meat.


----------



## spoofer

I think Guiness is a stout.


----------



## meat hunter

Absolutely it is, a dry stout in fact.


----------



## jak757

Ahhhhh....shear perfection!  That's my favorite too.  Liquid bread!


----------



## gravey

Okay, so I have really never been a fan of beer (simply because too many ppl around have not shown responsibility in drinking it..). But I'm trying really hard to get into it because I absolutely fell in love with Blue Moon's White Ale. Have only drank Bud Heavy, Bud Light and Blue Moon. What is Guinness like - in bitterness/overall profile. I'm a student of food and flavor so please, enlighten my palette!


----------



## slim

it taste like cold stale coffee....not in a bad way


----------



## bossdogg

yep what he said.  I had a stout this weekend called ten fiddy.  WOW.  anyone that likes russian imperial stouts should really like this one.  very thick chewy and has notes of chocolate and coffee.  sorry for the thread hijack.

nice pour by the way.  guiness is one of my favs when I am out at a bar.


----------



## mcp9

anybody had the guiness extra stout?   its not bad,  the regular stout is my favorite.  give it a try!


----------



## jeeplj

Guinness is pure flavor. And is considered a light beer. In one (1) draught pint there are 210 calories, 0 fat and 17g total carbs. And it's low in alcohol 4% by volume. And it's good for you!!!


----------



## bossdogg

the extra stout is another favorite for me.  I go to a local bar that has it in bottles.  I like the extra stout much better then regular Guinness.


----------



## blue

Guiness is a meal


----------



## twistertail

Guiness is my favorite also, too bad most places around here serve it too cold.  It taste best at 55-60 degrees.  I buy the cans and just leave them in my basement which is about 63-65 and that seems to be pretty good also.  It doesnt have much flavor if its too cold.


----------



## jirodriguez

Guiness is in my top 5, but my all time favorite stout is Obsidian Stout, made by Deschuets Brewing in Bend, OR. Very flavorfull, but also very smooth. My step brother, who had only drank Bud & Bud Light his whole life, came up for a visit and asked to try one.... I sent him home with a case! LOL


----------



## meat hunter

I hear that, most don't know as all they sell are watered down American lagers. Our local Applebees has a policy, that THEY have to open the bottle or can for the customer, according to state liquor laws.
They would open a guinness, and let it sit till all the foam and bubbles went away, then they would bring it over. FLAT. I asked them if they new how to pour one and sent it back and asked for the next one to be brought to my table and opened in front of me and I will show them why you don't let it sit. The manager actually came to my table and asked if there was a problem. I told him no problem, I just don't drink flat beer. I gave him a demonstration on the next one and showed him that magical dance of small nitrogen filled bubbles and what a creamy head is all about. He apologized LOL.  


I WIN!!!!


----------



## bossdogg

maybe I am missing something here but isn't guinness allready a low carbonated beer anyhow.  if they popped the top and waited till the head and cascade was gone the beer is still some what the same as after you pour it.  if they would have shook the heck out of it popped the top and then got rid of the over flowing head yeah it would be flatter.  if you mean that you were not able to witness the cascading effect as being flat then so be it but it isn't flat after the bubbles cascade.  JMO.

and the reason why most bartenders leave the head go down on a beer is because people are normally ignorant of the fact that head on a beer is good.  It helps with the overall experience of drinking a good beer.  my aunt stuck her finger in the top of her beer I poured her that was a homebrew lawnmower beer and I asked her why.  she said she didn't like foam on her beer.  I coulda allmost smacked her.


----------



## jeeplj

Guinness does not run on just regular CO2. It takes a mixture of 75% nitrogen and 25% CO2. The nitrogen gives it the tiny bubbles that cause the surge when the Guinness is poured. Also a special faucet is required with a flow restrictor. FYI: And yes when you pour a Guinness the surge bubbles do go down the outside up rise from the center of the glass to create the creamy head.


----------



## meat hunter

Yes, Guinness is a low carbonated ale. I didn't know how else to describe what they brought me. Not being able to see that wonderful dance that goes on is what I meant LOL.


----------



## twistertail

I've never seen Guinness served at a pub in cans but get them for home and they pour out pretty good.  There is an Irish pub in Columbus that sends the bartenders to get Guinness cetified, at least thats what the guy told me.  They said Guinness has a class you can take on the proper temp and proper way to pour one, I'm talking draft here not from the can.


----------



## twistertail

this pretty much sums up a Guinness experience!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEEbE...eature=related


----------



## twistertail

all this talk of Guinness yesterday, I stopped on the way home and got an 8 pack of cans.  Got home and called my friend to come over and "help" me do some electrical work in the basement.  Well the Guinness is all gone and wiring is half done, I think it was a successful night.


----------



## bossdogg

sounds like a good night to me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I subjected myself to 3 MGD64's instead last night.  woulda rather had a guinness but the diet depends on drinking more moderate selections.


----------



## twistertail

You know I've been on a SERIOUS calorie and carb watch myself and the Guinness is really not bad at all, 125 calories and 10g of carbs.  I've been staying between 800 and 1000 calories a day and about 100g of carbs so I can work a Guinness or 2 in there every once in while.


----------



## bossdogg

I was at a local bar last night to listen to a band and they had guinness in the cans.  I got one and scored a 250th anniversary glass also.


----------



## shhaker

GUINNESS a litttle bit of heaven in a glass!!


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

I say one guinness is better than a case of MGD64's.


----------

